# Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.


Sickening. Absolutely sickening. Those hurting the most - suffering from a very real mental illness - are terribly exploited by the left.

Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...


So he's:

1) Not a pyshcologist
2) not a doctor
3) not a surgeon

So.... fuck him and his ignorant superstitions..?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 6, 2018)

The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2018)

It is tragic. I can’t imagine living a life in such denial of basic truths of life.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



Superstitions like men are men and women are women


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...


Apparently he knows the difference between a male and a female. He's 100% correct.


----------



## Reasonable (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...


I’ve never met a person so proud of knowing so little.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 6, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The human psychology is a complex thing.  You might want to strongly consider the fact that you know less than nothing about any of this.


----------



## Reasonable (Mar 6, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help


That’s what we say about you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



Well we sure have met you


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 6, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Apparently he knows the difference between a male and a female. He's 100% correct.


You might want to consider the idea that your uneducated, uninformed opinion on this topic is worth less than nothing.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...



Well, the guy lost the battle on same sex marriage so I guess he is retreating back to defend the next hill.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently he knows the difference between a male and a female. He's 100% correct.
> ...



But  at least equal to your uniformed opinion. LOL You leftist loons thinking you're all that and a bag of chips. Dumb asses


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I’m not pretending to know everything

But I do know men are men and women are women. Doesn’t matter what chemicals you pump into them or how you mutilate their bodies our gender is eternal


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 6, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help
> ...



I really don't care, shit stain....now get on topic


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So he's:
> 
> 1) Not a pyshcologist
> 2) not a doctor
> ...


Not a doctor? He’s a fuck’n *PhD* you high school dropout. How many times are you going to get caught *lying* before you finally give up?

Ryan Anderson


----------



## hazlnut (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...




The Witherspoon institute is a "Christian" policy front.

This "study" has not been peer-reviewed, thus irrelevant and a waste of our time.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help
> ...


Who is this “we”, unreasonable? The multiple voices in your head?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So he's:
> ...



BBbuut left loons are so much smarter than everyone on the planet....just  ask one


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



You need peer review to understand that men are men and women are women?

Do we need to peer review someone saying water is wet too?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> I’ve never met a person so proud of knowing so little.


I’ve never met a person who adds absolutely no value to a thread like you do.

Most people post because they have something to say. Unreasonable posts because he just has to say _something_.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently he knows the difference between a male and a female. He's 100% correct.
> ...


You might want to consider that your more uneducated, more uninformed propaganda on this topic isn’t even worth that much!


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> This "study" has not been peer-reviewed, *thus irrelevant and a waste of our time*.


So much like you and your views?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...



The people most involved are the ones to decide this. i.e. the person, his/her family, and medical staff.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2018)

Cutting off or appending gonads and taking hormones do not change the essential DNA that determine one's sex.

Just sayin'.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The people most involved are the ones to decide this. i.e. the person, his/her family, and medical staff.


Do you have a point here? Neither the person suffering from the severe mental illness nor their family are even remotely qualified to make these decisions.

And the medical professionals take a Hippocratic Oath *not* to make these decisions (do no harm, take no action unless it is medically necessary).


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Are you thinking about trading up for new body?


The rest of us wish you would trade *up* for a new intellect.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...


No effing body can make that decision because it is biological impossible to change genders. It's all cosmetic, smoke and mirrors and bullshit.


----------



## Seawytch (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So he's:
> ...



What’s his PhD in, Rotty old chap? Psychology? Is he a surgeon?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking about trading up for new body?
> ...



Damn, me being just one light year above you zealots is not enough for you?


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 6, 2018)

I think that the underlying philosophical problem is that as we adults grow up we have to take some responsibility for our own actions. If you or I or anybody DECIDES to alter the body we were born with, this is to be a personal issue, not everyone else's issue. This "I am a victim now and need to be a special protected class of people" now that I DID these changes is nonsensical and the disrespect towards others and in addition, self harm is at a great level. I have been offended personally when what I could clearly see was a man used a female bathroom before me, left it unflushed, left it filthy for me as a real female and then shouted at me that he was a woman. This sure smacks of mental illness.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 6, 2018)

What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex? 

Somehow, I can't imagine a biological male, dressed in female clothing, being left alone without bother in a public restroom. Usually, female people do not bully like this (in college I used to go to a predominantly "gay" dance club in D.C., and we "real girls" didn't do anything to the "girls for the evening" who joined us in the loo, and who usually looked better than we did). But I strongly suspect that the people upset that some transgender folks choose to alter their bodies would bully and assault these same folks if they didn't.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> 
> Somehow, I can't imagine a biological male, dressed in female clothing, being left alone without bother in a public restroom. Usually, female people do not bully like this (in college I used to go to a predominantly "gay" dance club in D.C., and we "real girls" didn't do anything to the "girls for the evening" who joined us in the loo, and who usually looked better than we did). But I strongly suspect that the people upset that some transgender folks choose to alter their bodies would bully and assault these same folks if they didn't.


Those persons are not trans-gendered. They are cross dressers and mentally deranged.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> What’s his PhD in, Rotty old chap? Psychology? Is he a surgeon?


Well kitty....if you would click the link and _read_


> He received his bachelor of arts degree from Princeton University, graduating _Phi Beta Kappa_ and _magna cum laude_, and *he received his doctoral degree in political philosophy from the University of Notre Dame*. His dissertation was titled: “Neither Liberal Nor Libertarian: A Natural Law Approach to Social Justice and Economic Rights.”


And before you move the goalposts to “surgeon” - I’ll point out that surgeons aren’t mental health experts and that is what this issue is about. Dr. Ryan T. Anderson did his *research* on this issue.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 6, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> ...


But you folks are the ones who are complaining about people changing their physical bodies. Which is it? Will a trans-gendered person whose body has not been altered (which seems to be the favorite on this board) be bullied when using the "correct" restroom?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...


I know people who have had sex change surgery and are very fine with their lives now. I believe you are just jealous that you never got a sex change.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 6, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...


What does it take to peer review gender? About ten seconds or less?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 6, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...


Were you one of them?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Will a trans-gendered person whose body has not been altered (which seems to be the favorite on this board) be bullied when using the "correct" restroom?


A. Who cares if he is? What are you, in 2nd grade? Geezus.

B. If a grown ass man can actually be “bullied”, then he deserves to be bullied.

C. It wouldn’t be a problem if *he* would simply dress and act like a man in public. He can engage in his sexual deviance behind closed doors. I love having sex with my wife - but I don’t do it in public. I keep it behind closed doors. *He* can do the same damn thing. Stop trying to create a problem where no problem exists.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 6, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Nope! I am fine being a big man. Been that way since birth.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Will a trans-gendered person whose body has not been altered (which seems to be the favorite on this board) be bullied when using the "correct" restroom?
> ...


YOU create the problem!!!!


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 6, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You should know, or else you are setting people up for bullying and violence. We seem to have a bumper crop of bullies and super-macho morons who would perpetrate this sort of stuff.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> I know people who have had sex change surgery and are very fine with their lives now.


Suuuuure you do, sparky. Who doesn’t know someone who has mutilated themselves  due to severe mental illness mixed with sexual deviance?

You’re either a liar or a cross-dresser. Which is it?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Not at all. I don't condone bullying those poor mentally challenged people. I'm just saying that there's nothing or no one on earth that can cause a gender to be changed.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> We seem to have a bumper crop of bullies and super-macho morons who would perpetrate this sort of stuff.


So all the mentally disturbed, sexual deviant has to do is not try to be a woman in public. Problem solved! See how easy that was?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 6, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I don't create any problems. Bullies do. There is no such thing as "deserving" to be bullied. People who are bullies are people who were not raised right and think that they are entitled to prance around in public and "enforce" some notion of theirs. I don't give a rat's ass how you have sex with your wife. That's your business and hers. I am not talking about people having sex in public, just someone using the restroom.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> I am fine being a big man.


You mean big _asshole_...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 6, 2018)

Ryan T. Anderson - says it all. 

Read it through. Then read other crap by this nasty worm. Disgusting.

He needs to mind his own business, as do other RWNJs bent on destroying people's lives.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...


Especially when it's done to children, illegally, using drugs the FDA has NOT approved for such use, preparing them for the cult-coercion to even more illegal amputation/butchery.

Hang them up and drop the floor people.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 6, 2018)

My favorite quote from the OP link:



> *Cosmetic surgery and cross-sex hormones can’t change us into the opposite sex. They can affect appearances. They can stunt or damage some outward expressions of our reproductive organization. But they can’t transform it. They can’t turn us from one sex into the other.
> 
> 
> “Scientifically speaking, transgender men are not biological men and transgender women are not biological women. The claims to the contrary are not supported by a scintilla of scientific evidence,” explains Dr. Mayer.*


----------



## P@triot (Mar 6, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> He needs to mind his own business, as do other RWNJs bent on destroying people's lives.


That’s great advice for all of the left-wing fascists trying to confiscate firearms.


----------



## Seawytch (Mar 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > What’s his PhD in, Rotty old chap? Psychology? Is he a surgeon?
> ...



He's not a mental health expert. The actual mental health experts don't even elevate this guy to quack...Since he's not an MD.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided
> ...



  There you have it, as if we didn't already know.  To a *LI*b*E*ral, hard science is an _“ignorant superstition”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 6, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You might want to consider the idea that your uneducated, uninformed opinion on this topic is worth less than nothing.



  That, from someone who doesn't even know the difference between boys and girls.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to consider the idea that your uneducated, uninformed opinion on this topic is worth less than nothing.
> ...



Seawytch is right. But if the APA finds fault with MDs who know the difference between boys & girls then it's time the APA stop getting grant funds from US taxpayers via the fed.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Yes, that’s it exactly


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> I think that the underlying philosophical problem is that as we adults grow up we have to take some responsibility for our own actions. If you or I or anybody DECIDES to alter the body we were born with, this is to be a personal issue, not everyone else's issue. This "I am a victim now and need to be a special protected class of people" now that I DID these changes is nonsensical and the disrespect towards others and in addition, self harm is at a great level. I have been offended personally when what I could clearly see was a man used a female bathroom before me, left it unflushed, left it filthy for me as a real female and then shouted at me that he was a woman. This sure smacks of mental illness.



I agree.

No healthy man would leave a toilet unflushed or filthy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Will a trans-gendered person whose body has not been altered (which seems to be the favorite on this board) be bullied when using the "correct" restroom?
> ...



Honestly I don’t really care how they dress or act in public.

The real issue is the attempt to lie and bully others into accepting the lie.

If you want to dress like a woman, please don’t tell me I have pretend you are a woman or cater to your delusions


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yes. It’s people refusing to deny the truth and not the people demanding we pretend men are women and vice versa or else that are the bullies


----------



## bendog (Mar 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...


you worry about the strangest things.  LOL


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 7, 2018)

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH science! But only when it helps their argument. 
RIght wing phony hypocrites.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

boilermaker55 said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH science! But only when it helps their argument.
> RIght wing phony hypocrites.
> 
> 
> ...



Do you guys know what science is? Because it’s science that tells us our gender


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 7, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Science , once again. Now you want to quote and use science, and again only when it suits you.








Avatar4321 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH science! But only when it helps their argument.
> ...


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



Of course you have kid, every time you look in the mirror. You guys love you some Science, right up until you don't. A woman is a woman and a man is a man. Yes, it's just that simple.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

boilermaker55 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Science , once again. Now you want to quote and use science, and again only when it suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conservatives don’t have issues with science

You just don’t know what science is.

Consensus isn’t scisnce


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Let’s be honest here. They don’t love science. If they actually did they would be conservatives


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 7, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Conservatives don’t have issues with science
> 
> You just don’t know what science is.
> 
> Consensus isn’t scisnce



  When a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, that word is rarely used to mean what sane people understand it to mean.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



"Dr. Paul McHugh, the University Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, explains:

Transgendered men do not become women, nor do transgendered women become men. All (including Bruce Jenner) become feminized men or masculinized women, counterfeits or impersonators of the sex with which they “identify.”"

Well, HE'S a doctor.  AND a psychiatrist.

Only a leftist could proclaim to be a champion of "Science!" in one breath and refer to basic biology as "superstition" in the next.  Anyone with a brain would have it explode from that level of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yes, but sex isn't psychological.  It's biological.  It's no more subject to how you "feelz" about it than the fact that we take in oxygen and expel carbon dioxide.  It just IS.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> "Dr. Paul McHugh, the University Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, explains:
> 
> Transgendered men do not become women, nor do transgendered women become men. All (including Bruce Jenner) become feminized men or masculinized women, counterfeits or impersonators of the sex with which they “identify.”"
> 
> ...



Didn't you hear?  The LGBT cult proclaimed him a "bigot, homophobe/hater" and pressured the crap out of Johns Hopkins to shrink back from his frank and honest professional assessment of the insanity.

These thugs are trying to remake reality.  Why?  Because people in deep, warped, late stage denial would rather remake the world than look inside at what went wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently he knows the difference between a male and a female. He's 100% correct.
> ...



_"Based on a thorough review of the clinical evidence available at this time, there is not enough evidence to determine whether gender reassignment surgery improves health outcomes for Medicare beneficiaries with gender dysphoria. There were conflicting (inconsistent) study results—of the best designed studies, some reported benefits while others reported harms. The quality and strength of evidence were low due to the mostly observational study designs with no comparison groups, potential confounding and small sample sizes. Many studies that reported positive outcomes were exploratory type studies (case-series and case-control) with no confirmatory follow-up.

After careful assessment, we identified six studies that could provide useful information. Of these, the four best designed and conducted studies that assessed quality of life before and after surgery using validated (albeit non-specific) psychometric studies did not demonstrate clinically significant changes or differences in psychometric test results after GRS [gender reassignment surgery]." - Centers for Medicare and Medicaid_

Is their opinion also "uneducated, uninformed, and worth less than nothing"?


----------



## jillian (Mar 7, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> It is tragic. I can’t imagine living a life in such denial of basic truths of life.



what is tragic is that people like you care about what other people do.

but I guess that's what self-righteous bigots do.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



If they weren't flooding the courts with attempts to force everyone else to pretend along with their delusion, that might be true.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> 
> Somehow, I can't imagine a biological male, dressed in female clothing, being left alone without bother in a public restroom. Usually, female people do not bully like this (in college I used to go to a predominantly "gay" dance club in D.C., and we "real girls" didn't do anything to the "girls for the evening" who joined us in the loo, and who usually looked better than we did). But I strongly suspect that the people upset that some transgender folks choose to alter their bodies would bully and assault these same folks if they didn't.



Didn't you just get done saying this was personal and only involved the trans person?  And now all of a sudden it's MY problem and I'm supposed to take up the slack for HIS decision?  I think not.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

So according to the left, a person can basically choose to be whateverthehell they decide, facts be damned.

lol, you leftists are so fucking retarded. 


DELAWARE K-12 SCHOOLS: Students May Choose Their Race and Gender, and Keep It Secret From Parents - DANGEROUS


Newsflash, morons. 

You CAN NOT choose your sex. 

You CAN NOT change your sex.

You CAN NOT choose your race.

You CAN NOT change your race.

You CAN NOT choose your ethnicity.

You CAN NOT change your ethnicity.


And you stupid idiots claim to be the party of science? 

bahahaha smdh


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 7, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Only a leftist could proclaim to be a champion of "Science!" in one breath and refer to basic biology as "superstition" in the next.  Anyone with a brain would have it explode from that level of cognitive dissonance.



  Orwell called it _“Doublethink”_.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 7, 2018)

Why not let people live their own lives? 

What happen to personal freedom? Oh'yess, that no longer matters when it is something you disagree with. 

If it isn't guns, bibles or teaching our young men to kill = it is unacceptable to you.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 7, 2018)

What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex?


*Urban Dictionary: Crossdresser*
A man who dresses in womens clothes is a male to female (MtF) _*crossdresser*_, a woman who dresses as a man is a female to male (FtM) _*crossdresser*_. _*Crossdresser*_ is often synonymous with the term transvestite and both only refer to the clothes a person is wearing without making any comment on which gender the person ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 7, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> ...



They have a very high  suicide rate, so maybe you better keep a close  watch  on your  "people." 

Instead of addressing  their issues, they live in this make  believe world where you can be any gender you want by taking some  pills and getting  mutilated.  When they go all the way and find out they really can't be a woman, they become depressed as their bubble just got popped. 

A man can't have surgery and enjoy sex like a woman.  When you have that kind of surgery, you can't have sex for the rest of your life.  When  they finally realize they will never have real sex again, they off themselves.  

If a  man  puts on a dress, that does not make him a woman no more than putting typing paper in his ass makes him a typewriter.  The most humane thing society can do is get these people some help instead of pandering  to them.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 7, 2018)

*Urban Dictionary: Crossdresser I never heard of cross dressers/ transvestites demanding the womans bathroom!


 *


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> Why not let people live their own lives?
> 
> What happen to personal freedom? Oh'yess, that no longer matters when it is something you disagree with.
> 
> If it isn't guns, bibles or teaching our young men to kill = it is unacceptable to you.



You can live your life however you wish. When you start shoving that down everyone else's throat, you cross the line.  Don't like the push back? Then stfu and go live your life and stop shoving it down our throats, including kid's throats.

We don't DISAGREE WITH the left's moronic premise of being able to change one's sex, SCIENCE tells us that a person can no more change their sex than change themselves in an emu. You're retarded if you believe otherwise.

You bastards are filling kid's head with shit like this then wonder why those confused kids shoot up schools. smdh


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Zoom-boing said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Why not let people live their own lives?
> ...



Trasgendered kids are shooting up schools? And here I thought that guy was wearing a Trump hat. I mean, if you're looking for influences just to score political points.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, men do leave a toilet unflushed and filthy at times: but, the Mr. Woman I encountered in Phoenix refused to flush the only women's toilet at the fast food place after I asked, left poo poos all over so that I couldn't use the toilet, and ran at me yelling loudly "I am a woman!". I think I grabbed napkins and peed in the parking lot. This was this winter. Really???

*Ladies' room | Define Ladies' room at Dictionary.com*
www.dictionary.com/browse/ladies--room

_*Ladies*_' _*room*_ definition, a public lavatory for women. See more.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 7, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




You don't say!


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Trasgendered kids are shooting up schools?  And here I thought that guy was wearing a Trump hat. I mean, if you're looking for influences just to score political points.


Kids look to adults to make sense of the world.  When adults unmake the sense of the world with blatant obvious insanity that even a 5 year old can intuit and see red flags, then yeah, kids get stressed out and do acting-out stuff.  Some even as bad as shooting up as school.

Did the cult give him a Trump hat to wear first?  So that the left could get some more votes this year out of "a Trump inspired shooting!"?...


----------



## whitehall (Mar 7, 2018)

International agra-biz would be thankful if science could put a teat on a bull and turn it into a cow but it's a ludicrous concept for mammals and everybody except democrats seems to accept the concept. .


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Did the cult give him a Trump hat to wear first?  So that the left could get some more votes this year out of "a Trump inspired shooting!"?...



Alex, I'd like to ignore everything else in this thread and focus on the above.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 7, 2018)

Transgender decisions should only be made by adults for themselves, not by taking children away from their parents. Children are easily confused. Teenagers who are older can discuss these options with parents as a teen. First and foremost we should learn to love who we already are.


Ohio Judge Strips Custody From Parents For Not Letting Daughter Take Trans Hormones
This is a major setback for advocates of parental rights and religious freedom.
By Nicole Russell
February 20, 2018

In a blow to advocates of parental authority, last week a visiting judge in a juvenile court in Hamilton County, Ohio stripped parents of custody of their teenage girl, who wants to identify as male, because they would not allow the 17-year-old to begin hormone replacement therapy.

The judge awarded custody to the teen’s grandparents who were, in the court’s eyes, more accepting of the teen’s wishes and who will now be allowed to make medical decisions for the teen. This case, which might be the first of its kind in juvenile court, should be disturbing to any advocate of parental rights and freedom of religious expression.

In 2016, the teen’s parents — the judge will not release the names of the family members — took her to Cincinnati Children’s Hospital for psychiatric treatment for anxiety and depression, where she was diagnosed with gender dysphoria. The teen wanted to continue with hormone replacement therapy, to help her appear male, but according to court testimony, her parents objected.

They encouraged her to see a “Christian counselor” instead, and refused to call their daughter by her chosen male name. Some of the court testimony on the side of the teen indicated that the parents had told the child she was “going to hell,” although the parents have disagreed with some of the statements given in court about their parenting and religious beliefs.

Based on their unwillingness to allow their child to go through with the treatments, which was based at least in part on their Christian beliefs, Judge Sylvia Hendon ruled to give the teen’s grandparents full custody, including the ability to make medical decisions and provide insurance (they’re accepting of her desire to identify as a male).


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...



Not what I said. Go take a remedial reading class.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided



Then don't get one


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Transgender decisions should only be made by adults for themselves, not by taking children away from their parents. Children are easily confused. Teenagers who are older can discuss these options with parents as a teen. First and foremost we should learn to love who we already are.
> 
> 
> Ohio Judge Strips Custody From Parents For Not Letting Daughter Take Trans Hormones
> ...



So a 17 year old is "adult" enough to decide that they want to mutilate their body, but an 18 year old is not "adult" enough to purchase a rifle, and one is considered a "child" till age 26 so they can remain on their parent's health insurance??

smh


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help


They seem to be getting it but you don’t seem to like what the professionals are saying.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Zoom-boing said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Then why in a thread about transgendered people did you bring up " filling kid's head with shit like this then wonder why those confused kids shoot up schools. "

What was your point?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



The left is filling kids head with ALL KINDS of bullshit, creating generations of confused kids then they stand there and wonder why those confused kids shoot up schools.

Do you need me to type slower?


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Zoom-boing said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Right, why put that in this thread? Are confused kids being filled with transgenderism 'bullshit' that they are shooting up schools or not? You are really eating the shit out of that proverbial cake you are having.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Sorry you're too stupid to understand what I said.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 7, 2018)

Zoom-boing said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



No, I think it's pretty obvious what you said, you're just having a difficult time walking away from it.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 7, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided
> ...


I can assure you that I won’t...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 7, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



No, you're too dense to understand what I said.

Not my problem.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA never lies....the author is correct. Stop enabling these poor deluded people with mental issues. They need professional help
> ...



What the professionals are saying? 

Okay,  let's say you had a friend that decided he was a Cocker Spaniel.  He or she would eat from  dog bowls on the floor, go outside to urinate, bark at the door when the bell rang.  Would you really need a professional to tell you this person is not normal and needs help, or would you just conclude that God Fd up again and put a dog in a mans body?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> ...



What I said was that matters of sexual identity, surgery, anything to do with the body, such be left up to the individual, and that there is a strong likelihood that forcing transgendered people to use restrooms according to their birth gender would lead to bullying and assault due to the amount of insane bullies and hoodlums who seem to think that they are somehow entitled to be "enforcers" of some social code. 

All of us are being asked to think that other people's problems are now OUR problems and that we should take up the slack for them. Look at all the people who claim that they have some sort of "belief" and, for that reason, everyone else must stop what they are doing and take up the slack for THEIR decisions, when they are under no threat of physical aggression and their "beliefs" involve other people as well as themselves.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 8, 2018)

I want a liberal to tell me why, if gender is only a social construct, does it take hormone injections to change it?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah except one little problem Lysteria. Drs are professionally prohibited from amputating healthy organs & lying to their manifestly mentally ill patients while they do. 

Do you realize that mentally delusional adults don't have legal power to consent?  Don't worry, lawyers will be explaining that to your cult's "doctors" in the near future.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> I want a liberal to tell me why, if gender is only a social construct, does it take hormone injections to change it?


I'm not sure whether I am a "liberal," since there is no universally-accepted definition of this term, but biological sex and gender are two different things. Biological sex refers to physical organs. Gender refers to expectations of how a person "should" act and dress, or shouldn't. This is made up and somehow becomes absolutely rigid, even though human behavior is not anywhere near this rigid.
Not all transgendered people elect to undergo reassignment surgery, but if it is something they want, since their self-identity is not in alignment with their biological sex, what's it to anyone else? How would any stranger even know?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

^^ So what you just admitted is that doctors are amputating healthy organs of confused or frustrated people in order to cure rigid social stereotypes EXTERNAL to the patient.

What The Fuck?

Meanwhile these crash test dummies are busy adopting extreme images of stereotypes in the opposite gender. How tragically ironic. And, malpractice. These patients belong on the couch. Not the gurney.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm not sure whether I am a "liberal," since there is no universally-accepted definition of this term, but biological sex and gender are two different things. Biological sex refers to physical organs. Gender refers to expectations of how a person "should" act and dress, or shouldn't. This is made up and somehow becomes absolutely rigid, even though human behavior is not anywhere near this rigid.
> Not all transgendered people elect to undergo reassignment surgery, but if it is something they want, since their self-identity is not in alignment with their biological sex, what's it to anyone else? How would any stranger even know?



  It's because you're _“liberal”_, in other words, because you are mentally- and morally-defective.

  Male or female is a matter of hard, objective, biological fact.  There is nothing meaningful about a claimed _“gender identity”_ that is contrary to one's biological reality.  Someone who is biologically male, but claims to be, in any way, female, is simply delusional, at best.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Yeah except one little problem Lysteria. Drs are professionally prohibited from amputating healthy organs & lying to their manifestly mentally ill patients while they do.
> 
> Do you realize that mentally delusional adults don't have legal power to consent?  Don't worry, lawyers will be explaining that to your cult's "doctors" in the near future.


They increase and reduce healthy breast tissue, remove body fat and alter healthy noses.  What is the difference here?  As long as it is an adult why do you care?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> ^^ So what you just admitted is that doctors are amputating healthy organs of confused or frustrated people in order to cure rigid social stereotypes EXTERNAL to the patient.
> 
> What The Fuck?
> 
> Meanwhile these crash test dummies are busy adopting extreme images of stereotypes in the opposite gender. How tragically ironic. And, malpractice. These patients belong on the couch. Not the gurney.


A lot of them have gotten and continue to get years of therapy.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

^^ No doubt they need it.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> They increase and reduce healthy breast tissue, remove body fat and alter healthy noses.  What is the difference here?  As long as it is an adult why do you care?


Because sex change isn't possible.  Read the OP.  Telling the patient it is so you can permanently mangle their urinary tract and render it susceptible to chronic disease, and render the patient permanently sterile, and render the patient sexually numb, for life, is manifest malpractice.  Augmenting a breast isn't telling the patient that she will become a man or a kangaroo as a result.  See the difference?  It's medical deception and wanton mutilation for profit.  These MDs belong in jail.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> ^^ No doubt they need it.


So is this about the law or medicine?  I think the law has proven itself to be a different thing from what is right.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Yeah except one little problem Lysteria. Drs are professionally prohibited from amputating healthy organs & lying to their manifestly mentally ill patients while they do.
> 
> Do you realize that mentally delusional adults don't have legal power to consent?  Don't worry, lawyers will be explaining that to your cult's "doctors" in the near future.



I am NOT a member of any cult, although you obviously are, judging from all of your posts. There is no reason to think that being transgendered is to be "manifestly mentally ill". Go take it up with the AMA and the rest of the medical professionals. What's your beef, anyway? What would stopping people from being transgendered, or being LGTB do for your cult?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I am NOT a member of any cult, although you obviously are, judging from all of your posts. *There is no reason to think that being transgendered is to be "manifestly mentally ill". *Go take it up with the AMA and the rest of the medical professionals. What's your beef, anyway? What would stopping people from being transgendered, or being LGTB do for your cult?



Yeah, other than the desire to hire a quack MD to butcher your naughty parts, leaving yourself no more the opposite sex than if you drew the parts on your body with a marking pen.  All so you will be left a butchered eunuch halfling, a sterlized male (or female), a joke, a shambles of a human being, susceptible to urinary tract infections for life and sexually numb.  Other than those things, there's "no reason to think that being transgendered is to be "manifestly mentally ill". 

If that doesn't fit manifest mental illness Miss Lysteria, nothing does.  How many menstrual periods will "Jazz" the boy freak have?  How many babies?  How will he feel when he ovulates?  Oh, that's right, he'll never be female.  His parents belong in jail as do the doctors treating him with hormones that are not approved by the FDA for such use in children.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT a member of any cult, although you obviously are, judging from all of your posts. *There is no reason to think that being transgendered is to be "manifestly mentally ill". *Go take it up with the AMA and the rest of the medical professionals. What's your beef, anyway? What would stopping people from being transgendered, or being LGTB do for your cult?
> ...


You seem to have an obsession. This is personal.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You seem to have an obsession. This is personal.



That is what is called ^^ an evasion of the points I made.  Are you afraid to address them?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> Why not let people live their own lives?
> 
> What happen to personal freedom? Oh'yess, that no longer matters when it is something you disagree with.
> 
> If it isn't guns, bibles or teaching our young men to kill = it is unacceptable to you.



Who's preventing them from living their own lives?  What, you think WE went looking for THEM, because we had a desperate need to involve this crap in OUR lives?  The problem here is that increasing numbers of people in our society think that "living their own lives" must include other people participating in the script for their little life movies, whether those other people are interested in making the cameo appearance or not.

As for the disdain apparent in your little "if it's not XYZ, it's unacceptable to you" comment, so what if it is?  Why not let people live their own lives?  What happened to personal freedom?  Oh, yes, that no longer matters when it's something YOU disagree with.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have an obsession. This is personal.
> ...


You didn't make any, as usual. Leave this matter to the medical people who actually know something about the discordance between their biological sex and a person's mental perception of gender, not the ignorant jerks who lead your bizarre cult. Go shake your tambourine. BTW: sex-reassignment surgery is not usual. You are obsessed and I am not going to waste time on your cult crap. Go do some reading, sing hymns, shout and wave your hands. Move to Guyana. It's not your decision, anyhow, and has nothing to do with you or your "preachers." Leave these people alone.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I suspect, more to the point, is that they tend to be very troubled people with rather screwed-up lives, and think that "transitioning" will solve all their problems.  And then, when it's over, they discover that they are still themselves, their lives are still their lives, and most of their problems stayed right where they were, with some new ones added for company.

This is far from the only surgical procedure that engenders such a large amount of unrealistic expectations.  Cosmetic surgery, bariatric surgery, pretty much anything that makes a really large change in your body.  When I had gastric bypass surgery, my doctor insisted that I get counseling before and after AND join a support group to address my expectations versus the realities of what changes the surgery could and could not effect.  Unfortunately, even if someone who is "transitioning" DOES get counseling and support, I'm not at all sure it's as grounded in reality as it should be.  I was appalled to meet a MtF transgender a couple years back who genuinely believed that he/she was now fully a female, _anatomically and genetically_, as well as superficially.  I don't know if the surgical team actually let him/her walk out the door with that misconception, or if they explained the medical situation thoroughly and he/she just let wishful thinking drown it out.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They increase and reduce healthy breast tissue, remove body fat and alter healthy noses.  What is the difference here?  As long as it is an adult why do you care?
> ...


Why does it matter to you?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> They increase and reduce healthy breast tissue, remove body fat and alter healthy noses.  What is the difference here?  As long as it is an adult why do you care?


Because sex change isn't possible.  Read the OP.  Telling the patient it is so you can permanently mangle their urinary tract and render it susceptible to chronic disease, and render the patient permanently sterile, and render the patient sexually numb, for life, is manifest malpractice.  Augmenting a breast isn't telling the patient that she will become a man or a kangaroo as a result.  See the difference?  It's medical deception and wanton mutilation for profit.  These MDs belong in jail.


Coyote said:


> Why does it matter to you?



Because based on the adult (too ill to consent) model, they're doing this to kids.  Or hadn't you heard?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They increase and reduce healthy breast tissue, remove body fat and alter healthy noses.  What is the difference here?  As long as it is an adult why do you care?
> ...


I oppose it being done to underage kids, can you provide some examples of this?

Also there is no indication that they are to ill to consent, not by any sort of rational evaluation.  You can not just walk in and demand sexual reassignment surgery.  There are a considerable number of hurdles to overcome first including psychological evaluations.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2018)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > It is tragic. I can’t imagine living a life in such denial of basic truths of life.
> ...



Why wouldn’t I care about what other people do? It’s called being human.

I’m shocked your outraged


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2018)

Zoom-boing said:


> So according to the left, a person can basically choose to be whateverthehell they decide, facts be damned.
> 
> lol, you leftists are so fucking retarded.
> 
> ...



Logically since I’m a poor man who identifies as a rich man everyone should give me their money.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> Why not let people live their own lives?
> 
> What happen to personal freedom? Oh'yess, that no longer matters when it is something you disagree with.
> 
> If it isn't guns, bibles or teaching our young men to kill = it is unacceptable to you.



Has anyone advocated denying them the freedom to mutilate themselves if they choose?

You guys really need to learn that just because we have a point of view on a topic doesn’t mean we have any intention to empower government to enforce that viewpoint.

That’s what you guys do


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 8, 2018)

Try again little man.
Nice try with your deflections.







Avatar4321 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Science , once again. Now you want to quote and use science, and again only when it suits you.
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ So what you just admitted is that doctors are amputating healthy organs of confused or frustrated people in order to cure rigid social stereotypes EXTERNAL to the patient.
> ...



No doubt.

Removing ones genitalia and replacing them with fake ones, whether intentional or not, would likely mess someone up good


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2018)

boilermaker55 said:


> Try again little man.
> Nice try with your deflections.
> View attachment 181281
> 
> ...



You might have a point if I deflected anything.

The issue isn’t that conservatives pick and choose what science to agree with. The issue is you don’t know what science is


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I read what you said just fine.  Please don't flatter yourself that the only reason I don't immediately applaud your brilliance is because you're just too deep and nuanced for me to fully grasp your meaning.  

I have no problem with leaving decisions about surgical changes MOSTLY up to the individual, and I say "mostly" because I do think there are times when a person's judgement is impaired and when it would be irresponsible and inhumane for those around them to simply shrug and say, "Whatever, man."  When a person is trying to commit suicide, for instance, or if a person is suffering from Body Integrity Identity Disorder.  

Back to the topic of "individual decisions", my problem is that you don't want to take that out to the logical and inevitable conclusion:  if the decision is "left up to the individual", then _why aren't the consequences_?  Why am I, and every other woman, expected to rearrange MY perceptions and expectations and comfort zone to deal with the fallout of a decision in which we have no part?  I realize that you're going to be shocked and outraged and screech about how callous and cruel I am, but I'm okay with that.  If it's his/her decision, then the consequences of that decision should ALSO belong to him/her.  Why is it so unthinkable in this day and age for people to have to say to themselves, "I really want to do THIS, but THESE are the likely consequences, and do I want it enough to deal with them?"  Why is that less sensible than that millions of women be forced - because you leftists so love misusing that word, let me just throw it in here in an entirely appropriate usage - to accept being less safe in order to facilitate the play-pretend of a statistically non-existent group of men?

And do NOT even start in with the intentionally-obtuse blather about "Transgenders are just peeing.  They're not dangerous."  I am doing you the courtesy of assuming you can understand the concern (given that you've only heard it enunciated approximately 100,000 in the last year), so please do me the courtesy of dropping the pretense of bewilderment and addressing the question head-on.  You and I both know that the transgenders themselves are not the threat; no matter how a woman might feel about the issue in the abstract, in practice most have no desire to be the "penis police" and will ignore any apparently-female person who is just quietly going about her business.

There has always been a real danger of predators in any public place where women are vulnerable in any way.  One need only look at the statistics on various sex crimes to know this, and under any other circumstances, feminists scream about this from the rooftops.  They have no trouble easily grasping the concept that pedophiles try to get jobs in day cares and live in houses close to schools, that rapists, fondlers, and peepers want to work in women's gyms and attend college parties full of drunken coeds, and that flashers hang out in parks and near playgrounds.  But suggest that predators MIGHT see the opportunity to get close to their chosen prey through the big, honkin' loophole of "I identify as female, and no one can or will challenge me", and suddenly they come over all bewildered like I'm speaking Hmong or something.  It's a big fucking fail for alleged "Champions of Women".



Lysistrata said:


> All of us are being asked to think that other people's problems are now OUR problems and that we should take up the slack for them. Look at all the people who claim that they have some sort of "belief" and, for that reason, everyone else must stop what they are doing and take up the slack for THEIR decisions, when they are under no threat of physical aggression and their "beliefs" involve other people as well as themselves.



Why don't you float me an example of "people being asked to take up the slack" for other people's beliefs?  Vagueness accomplishes less than nothing, since I don't even remotely operate from the same worldview you do, and I'm highly unlikely, therefore, to automatically leap to the same bigotries and hatreds you are, or in any other way intuit what the hell your analogy is supposed to be.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> I want a liberal to tell me why, if gender is only a social construct, does it take hormone injections to change it?



I want them to tell ME why, if gender is only a social construct, we're having "International Women's Day".  How and why are we celebrating something that doesn't really exist?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Yeah except one little problem Lysteria. Drs are professionally prohibited from amputating healthy organs & lying to their manifestly mentally ill patients while they do.
> 
> Do you realize that mentally delusional adults don't have legal power to consent?  Don't worry, lawyers will be explaining that to your cult's "doctors" in the near future.



I doubt this will make you feel better in any conceivable way, but "sex reassignment" doctors don't actually amputate the penis.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I want a liberal to tell me why, if gender is only a social construct, does it take hormone injections to change it?
> ...



What's interesting is that those "social construct gender expectations", which leftist-feminists so abhor when applied to biological females, are exactly the same identifiers by which we are told that biological males "know" that they are "really women".


----------



## PredFan (Mar 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I want a liberal to tell me why, if gender is only a social construct, does it take hormone injections to change it?
> ...



Reality never agrees with liberals, ever.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ So what you just admitted is that doctors are amputating healthy organs of confused or frustrated people in order to cure rigid social stereotypes EXTERNAL to the patient.
> ...



And as I've already said, how useful is therapy that isn't aimed at reconciliation with reality?  If I believe I'm really Elizabeth II, Queen of England, and I get therapy that focuses on the most effective way for me to walk up to the gates of Buckingham Palace and demand to be let in, is that therapy productive, or is it a waste of my time and money?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ No doubt they need it.
> ...



Conservatives continue to have the delusion that the law should, at some point, follow morality.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> 
> Somehow, I can't imagine a biological male, dressed in female clothing, being left alone without bother in a public restroom. Usually, female people do not bully like this (in college I used to go to a predominantly "gay" dance club in D.C., and we "real girls" didn't do anything to the "girls for the evening" who joined us in the loo, and who usually looked better than we did). But I strongly suspect that the people upset that some transgender folks choose to alter their bodies would bully and assault these same folks if they didn't.



No one bothers the Drag Queens in N.O. in the Ladies Rooms. Rue Paul is safer with us than in the Men's room IMO. It was never an issue before. Now, I'm supposed to shut up about Bubba with the Duck Dynasty beard in the Girl's showers at the campground or I'm the asshole.


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



I am a conservative, and I find it indeed very difficult to kick the ass called the law in the direction of morality.  Why is it that kicking the law's ass is so easy for everybody except for me / conservatives?  I think the law should allow that you cut off as many pieces of yourself as you want, as long as you don't ask for money for it upfront.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What if a trans-gendered person does not decide to alter their body, but simply to live, dress, and act as a member of the other sex? Should this person be forced or bullied or assaulted into acting as a member of his/her birth sex?
> ...



Well, in complete fairness, you're most likely encountering drag queens in full regalia in whatever venue they're performing in.  (Although . . . New Orleans, maybe not.)  One can argue that people who go to those places EXPECT to encounter drag queens.  One does not generally go shopping at Target expecting full makeup, hairspray, and a sequined evening gown using a urinal.  (Although . . . again, New Orleans, so . . .)


----------



## Tresha91203 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yes, New Orleans is unique. However, a cross-dresser (male in female attire) in Mississippi or Alabama used the Ladies' Room ten years ago. He might get looked at weird, but nobody was calling security or beating them up. It was a non-issue. Now, it is an issue because it has become all or nothing. 

I can tell the person beside me isn't female. We all can. Always could. I can tell the amount of effort he goes to in order to be female. Even in a "rustic" environment (campground), I can tell by eyebrows and length/texture of body hair, if one usually goes through the ordeal but has not for a few days. Men-to-women go with the women. Women-to-men usually go with the women, too. There are too many aggressive jerks in the Men's Room. It has worked fine. Anyone perving on the women and children would get called out and hauled off by cops. The whole thing is a manufactured problem that has created fear on both sides where there was none.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 8, 2018)

I believe sex and gender mean the same thing. It is just two different words for the same meaning. There are two distinctly separate sexes. There are a rare few births of babies where the sex is hard to determine. The way liberal manipulation of words and speech operates is meant to confuse most people and to empower their "revolution" to change society as they seem to want it to change.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no reason to think that being transgendered is to be "manifestly mentally ill".



  To be biologically male, and believe one's self to be female, or vice versa, is to believe a falsehood, in the face of overwhelming and incontrovertible proof that it is a falsehood.  That is the very definition of being delusional, which is certainly a defining characteristic of mental illness.

  There is simply not any rational way to reconcile being _“transgender”_ with being of sound mind.  _“Transgenderism”_ is _prima facie_ proof of mental illness.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 8, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Removing ones genitalia and replacing them with fake ones, whether intentional or not, would likely mess someone up good



  One would have to be quite severely f•••ed-up in the head in the first place, to want that done to them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Conservatives continue to have the delusion that the law should, at some point, follow morality.



  Or at least objective, provable reality.

  It would be absurd to pass a law that declares that two plus two equals ten.  It is equally absurd for the law to recognize one as being the opposite of h'orsh'/it's biological sex.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 9, 2018)

The hysterical obsession with this topic is ridiculous, given the infrequency of these operations. In contrast, we've got huge problems domestically with hunger, homelessness, lack of medical care, violence, and drug addiction, among other things. 

Many Americans seem to have a huge obsession with any topic that remotely involves sex or the human body. (_I saw a nipple. Call the police!_) This itself is a sign of mental illness. Yet, you go to several European countries and everybody just strips and thinks nothing of it, like Germany. We are so backwards over here.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Many Americans seem to have a huge obsession with any topic that remotely involves sex or the human body. (_I saw a nipple. Call the police!_) This itself is a sign of mental illness.



  Denying the biological distinction between male and female, and claiming that a person can, in any meaningful way, have a _“gender”_ that is contrary to one's biological sex, is certainly solid _prima facie_ proof of mental illness.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The hysterical obsession with this topic is ridiculous, given the infrequency of these operations. In contrast, we've got huge problems domestically with hunger, homelessness, lack of medical care, violence, and drug addiction, among other things.
> 
> Many Americans seem to have a huge obsession with any topic that remotely involves sex or the human body. (_I saw a nipple. Call the police!_) This itself is a sign of mental illness. Yet, you go to several European countries and everybody just strips and thinks nothing of it, like Germany. We are so backwards over here.



I agree that the hysterical obsession with this topic is ridiculous, but please keep in mind that WE are not the ones who began it.  We were perfectly happy ignoring them and letting them do whatever they were going to do without us, but they and their activists couldn't be satisfied with that.  They HAD to get in everyone's face and make it a big, huge public deal, and it's not only disingenuous but laughable to try to pretend that defending in a fight that was forced on us rather than meekly surrendering somehow makes US the obsessed aggressors.

Before you ever even start to make a "look how much better other countries are!" argument to us, you should stop yourself and remember two things:  first, YOUR idea of "wonderful" is not everyone's idea of it, and two, if we wanted to live in a country just like XYZ in Europe, we would have already packed up and moved there.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.
> 
> 
> > Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.
> ...



Dear P@triot
It IS about changing the outward appearance, externally.
Both men and women get nosejobs to change their image.
This totally changed the careers and success of several stars
who wouldn't get the roles and success they wanted were it not for changing their image,
audience response, and market value.

It absolutely DOES make a difference if people who
want to express and portray their image as male or female
to do so.

Now where you are right, it's NOT going to fix any
INTERNAL issues that aren't resolved spiritually.

That can only be resolved by forgiving and accepting unconditionally.

For some people they can heal BEFORE coming out and changing.
For others, they come out and change in order to finish healing.

But you are right, the physical changes are NO SUBSTITUTE
for spiritually forgiving and healing INTERNALLY.

If I were in counseling, I would recommend the spiritual
healing FIRST, then after someone is fully reconciled at peace,they can
better decide what orientation or identity is right for them.

This not only affects gender or sexual orientation,
but I recommend spiritual healing when people are
in conflict over religious or political issues and identity as well.

Projecting battles externally and placing blame and responsibility on "other people:
or "Other groups" does NOT solve the internal conflicts within each person or group by themselves.

Each needs to fix their own issues FIRST, not externally focus or blame on others,
and worse, not depend on "getting voted in or out of office" as the solution.

Our culture based on media images promotes this habit
of external solutions and "cosmetic fixes" we can "see"

You are right P@triot there is NO Substitute
for the internal work that needs to be done.

You might use the transgender issue to point this out.
But it's a universal problem with "racism" projected onto "external" symbolic fixes
and politics doing that because of our media based culture
where our perceptions mix with public policy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 9, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The hysterical obsession with this topic is ridiculous, given the infrequency of these operations. In contrast, we've got huge problems domestically with hunger, homelessness, lack of medical care, violence, and drug addiction, among other things.
> ...



No fight was "forced" on anyone. Its was ginned up by right-wingers who needed to find some issue to complain about, and this involved the all important SEX, SEX, SEX! And they can yell "persecution"!

We don't all want to be backwards, even if these morons think we do, and they want to drag us all back into their "culture."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Oh, really?  Right-wingers just suddenly took it into their heads to inveigh against a miniscule population of mentally ill people who did nothing to draw their attention, such as - just off the top of my head - filing court cases and making demands of major businesses and such?  Is that REALLY how it happened?

It doesn't involve sex, the act, at all, except inasmuch as leftists feel the need to tell us more about their sex lives than we even really want to know about our own.  It obviously involves sex in the sense of "biological determination of one's natural role in reproduction of the species".

WE don't all want to be backward, even if these morons who are think they're wonderfully progressive and morally superior, and want to drag us all into their utopia.

If we thought your vision was desirable, we'd go live where it's already in play.  We are not demanding that every place in the world be OUR ideal, and that YOU must have no choice but to live in it.  So why in the holy fuck can't you do us the same courtesy?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



We have enough Democrat mistakes to fix without going out and looking for something to be outraged over.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> No fight was "forced" on anyone. Its was ginned up by right-wingers who needed to find some issue to complain about, and this involved the all important SEX, SEX, SEX! And they can yell "persecution"!
> 
> We don't all want to be backwards, even if these morons think we do, and they want to drag us all back into their "culture."



So to be clear, Lysteria believes that people who insist on calling boys boys and girls girls are "backwards".  Next up, the cult of remaking reality will insist that it's "old fashioned" to call a zebra an equine with stripes.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 9, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Just exactly what are you fixing? It seems that all of the steps that the Republicans have taken have focused on making our current situation worse, and exacerbating our problems. The current Republicans seem fixated on wanting more pollution, more workplace accidents, more unintended pregnancies, more consumer ripoffs, more poverty, more hunger, more people without access to health care, more involvement in unnecessary international conflicts, etc. Just what problems are Republicans "fixing" instead of making worse? Do tell.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Just exactly what are you fixing? It seems that all of the steps that the Republicans have taken have focused on making our current situation worse, and exacerbating our problems. The current Republicans seem fixated on wanting more pollution, more workplace accidents, more unintended pregnancies, more consumer ripoffs, more poverty, more hunger, more people without access to health care, more involvement in unnecessary international conflicts, etc. Just what problems are Republicans "fixing" instead of making worse? Do tell.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 9, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Just exactly what are you fixing? It seems that all of the steps that the Republicans have taken have focused on making our current situation worse, and exacerbating our problems. The current Republicans seem fixated on wanting more pollution, more workplace accidents, more unintended pregnancies, more consumer ripoffs, more poverty, more hunger, more people without access to health care, more involvement in unnecessary international conflicts, etc. Just what problems are Republicans "fixing" instead of making worse? Do tell.
> ...


How utterly meaningless.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> How utterly meaningless.



  That you don't understand the meaning does not indicate that the meaning is not there.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 9, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How utterly meaningless.
> ...


Oh, dear. do tell. I'm not sure of the symbolism. This seems like a pile of bolts to me.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 9, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > That you don't understand the meaning does not indicate that the meaning is not there.
> ...



  I guess it should be no surprise that someone who doesn't know the difference between boys and girls, might also have difficulty with the distinction between bolts and *nuts*.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 10, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Who gives a damn. Posting a dumb picture doesn't explain why you are so obsessed with what other people do.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Bolts?  You think those are bolts?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 10, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Well, you know, innies . . . outties . . . no real difference, right?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 10, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > That you don't understand the meaning does not indicate that the meaning is not there.
> ...





Bob Blaylock said:


> I guess it should be no surprise that someone who doesn't know the difference between boys and girls, might also have difficulty with the distinction between bolts and *nuts*.





Cecilie1200 said:


> Well, you know, innies . . . outties . . . no real difference, right?



Can you imagine Lysteria as a plumber's helper?  _"Lysteria, we need three 3/4 copper 90s, female to male.  10 straight 3/4 to 1/2" adapters male to male, and one 45 4" abs fitting, male to female." _

She's be like _"OMG!  Those are such bigoted terms!  We've evolved beyond seeing male and female as beings for sex that have an innie or an outie!"_


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 10, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



  Or as an electrician.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 10, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it should be no surprise that someone who doesn't know the difference between boys and girls, might also have difficulty with the distinction between bolts and *nuts*.
> ...



  “Nuts” is also a common colloquialism for the condition of being mentally ill, insane, not right in the head.  It is certainly applicable in the case of someone who is unable or unwilling to properly distinguish between boys and girls, or between bolts and nuts.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 13, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



I find it hard to picture Lysistrata doing anything for money that doesn't involve monthly visits with her caseworker.


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 13, 2018)

There are all kinds of mental illnesses. Most of us had one or more one time or another. This is called gender dysphoria.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 13, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So to which of my opinions do you disagree?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Wow, you have a short memory.  I've objected to every opinion you've ever uttered on this message board.  Probably the only perfect score you've ever earned in your life.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 13, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Actually, you have responded to nothing. Please re-read #152.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> The hysterical obsession with this topic is ridiculous, given the infrequency of these operations. In contrast, we've got huge problems domestically with hunger, homelessness, lack of medical care, violence, and drug addiction, among other things.
> 
> Many Americans seem to have a huge obsession with any topic that remotely involves sex or the human body. (_I saw a nipple. Call the police!_) This itself is a sign of mental illness. Yet, you go to several European countries and everybody just strips and thinks nothing of it, like Germany. We are so backwards over here.



What you call a huge obsession, I call compassion for others.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Actually, I respond to a lot of your bullshit.  You don't LIKE the responses, but they still exist.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



If you wanted ME to respond to that, you should have directed it at me.


----------

